# hacer fuente de 1.5 como una pila normal



## Jovix (Mar 8, 2007)

que ta amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y me encantaria que me ayuden con un pequeño problemita q tengo..
soy tecnico electronico y necesito reemplazar una pila AA por una fuente que tengo sin usar.
la fuente tiene un transformador de 220ac a 15 +15ac rectifico con 2 diodos y uso un filtro de 470micro x 35volt tengo una tension de 20v dc ... 
... necesito modificar esta pequeña fuente para usarla en reemplazo de una pila comun. o sea necesito 1.5volt fijos y el consumo no pasa los 50mA.
probe poniendo un divisor de tension con dos resistencias, en vacio tengo los 1.5 pero la fuente cae demasiado con poca carga.
me seria de mucha ayuda si me ayudan a ver q tengo que hacer. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## andres7_83 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola, me parece que deberias usar un regulador LM337, es un regulador variable positivo, va desde un voltaje minimo 1.2v hasta un valor dependiendo de tu polarizacion que no debe ser mayor a los 28 voltios, este regulador te asegura una corriente de 1 amperio.

El truquito del divisor de voltaje con las resistencias no te sirvio porque, en paralelo a la resistencia sobre la que ajustaste los 1.5v que por logica tiene que ser la mas pequeña de las dos, le vas a poner otra resistencia en paralelo, que es la del aparato que quieres conectar, en dado caso la resistencia total en ese punto baja, y pues como la otra resistencia del divisor no cambia y es mas grande que esta nueva, tenemos una caida de tension menor aun, y hablando de la corriente, tienes que tener en cuenta que en el paralelo entre la resistencia del divisor y tu aparato, va a presentarse un divisor de corriente.

Asi que en general, te recomiendo el regulador, busca el datasheet que ahi hay un ejemplo de montaje.

Saludos ^^


----------



## yavi (Mar 9, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, y este es mi primer post. Es una posible respuesta, que bien se podría considerar pregunta:

Siendo el consumo(supociendo estable) de 50mA a 1.5V, la resistencia del aparato en funcionamiento sería R=V/I=1.5/0.05=30 Ohm. Entonces se podría poner una sola resistencia de 370 Ohm en serie con el aparato

 +20v--^^^^-----^^^^--- 0v
            370           Carga
                            aparato=30 Ohm

Repito, es mas bien una pregunta
gracias


[/img]


----------



## Jovix (Abr 12, 2007)

gracias a todos.  al final use un LM317


----------

